# Anyone have any experience with Champion batteries?



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

I can get them pretty heavily discounted through work, but I cant seem to find any specs on these things. Looking for a new trolling motor battery.





__





Marine Batteries & Boat Batteries | Champion Auto Parts


Out on the lake, miles from shore, or just on the river, Champion marine batteries can stand up to the harshest waters and deliver the power your craft demands.




www.championautoparts.com


----------

